# Which is most convenient and less waiting time for using Bathroom?



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

When we are on the road its very difficult to be picky when comes to using Bathroom but if we have time to decide which is most convenient and less time consuming. My vote goes to Hotel / Motel lobby as you can park right at the door and most of hotel/motel have bathrooms in the lobby and are clean and easily accessible. What you guys/gals think?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

McDonalds is my go too. They rarely have a key unlike gas stations and there are plenty of people who just use the bathroom.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> McDonalds is my go too. They rarely have a key unlike gas stations and there are plenty of people who just use the bathroom.


The other day, as I was waiting for the key, some lady exited the restroom with the key. I asked her for the key, but she refused to give it to me, saying she had to return it to the attendant herself.  She literally made me walk back to the front to ask for the key as she was handing it back to the attendant. I told her she could have made my effort and need to take a leak a lot easier. She responded the way a little kid would reply to about following the rules, though apologetic. Some people have zero free will.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Well I prefer a good bush or tree! Of course not in a customers yard or anything......

Edit: I also do the bottle/jug thing.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Well I prefer a good bush or tree! Of course not in a customers yard or anything......


Do you want me to add Bush/Tree as an option for vote in OP? lol

Edit: No cannot do it, as it will discriminate the other half of the population, you know what I mean


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

Hold it? blocks aren't that long.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Empty Gatorade bottle. Prefer not to do it while driving, but it's not impossible (just risky).

32 oz is usually large enough.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

jester121 said:


> Empty Gatorade bottle. Prefer not to do it while driving, but it's not impossible (just risky).
> 
> 32 oz is usually large enough.


As you said you are a "BIG" guy


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> Do you want me to add Bush/Tree as an option for vote in OP? lol
> 
> Edit: No cannot do it, as it will discriminate the other half of the population, you know what I mean


 Yeh, I know what you mean....they are just jealous! 
I was going to suggest an add to the list but I understand you trying to be PC!


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

I think I would go with fast food store (ex: McDonald, In-n-Out, and public friendly restaurants). Since, there re more of them than hotel&library combine, gas station is good place for quick piss but YMMV.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Yeh, I know what you mean....they are just jealous!
> I was going to suggest an add to the list but I understand you trying to be PC!


Added! just for fun lol


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Cannot add this as an option to vote!


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Bygosh said:


> Hold it? blocks aren't that long.


When you do 8 consecutive hours of prime now where time is a factor blocks become long especially when you have to go. Fast food are normally my go to, taco bells usually have cleaner restrooms but chic fil a are the best.


----------



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

Do it at warehouse before you leave


----------



## sofla11 (Aug 21, 2014)

iyengar said:


> Do it at warehouse before you leave


We are not always given the option of going at the warehouse. Here, it is at the back of the warehouse and an employee must accompany us. If we arrive back at say 1:50 for the 2 pm block, there will be no one available to accompany us.


----------



## sofla11 (Aug 21, 2014)

In Miami, I have noticed many places have locked restrooms (Starbucks, Burger King, etc). Publix (supermarket) is always clean and always located at the front of the store and always unlocked. It takes a little longer to park and go in, but at least I know I won't have any issues.


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

Ralphs.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

saucy05 said:


> Ralphs.


Those I try to do in the back of an Uber.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

tried the bottle once...was desperate...what a mess. When your fat and have a big belly its hard to see exactly whats going on


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Urology labs in the city that contract to do drug testing for new hires. Not only a chance to relieve yourself, but maybe make a few bucks from prospective hires in the waiting room.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> Urology labs in the city that contract to do drug testing for new hires. Not only a chance to relieve yourself, but maybe make a few bucks from prospective hires in the waiting room.


Now *that* is some smart thinking there...

Maybe find out where parolees have to check in with their PO (courthouse? police station?), and set up a little side hustle there....


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

The citadel has nice bathrooms in the morning, empty. Don't go in the afternoon, it becomes a zoo.


----------



## PHX (May 25, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> When we are on the road its very difficult to be picky when comes to using Bathroom but if we have time to decide which is most convenient and less time consuming. My vote goes to Hotel / Motel lobby as you can park right at the door and most of hotel/motel have bathrooms in the lobby and are clean and easily accessible. What you guys/gals think?


Starbucks


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Apartment complex offices or convenience stores.

Not sure why everyone is peeing so much, maybe I am just special and have a huge bladder. I suck down a lot of water during driving too and have only had a handful of times that I actually NEEDED to stop to pee.

Since I have been taking extra fiber each day, the other end isn't much of a problem these days.. 

g


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

For guys the Gatorade wide mouth bottle works the best. 
For number 2 I look for a gas station or fast food.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> As you said you are a "BIG" guy


Simply orange bottle a,bit bigger 
96oz I think


----------

